# South Okaloosa County Ducks Unlimited -Fall Banquet 6 Nov.



## drafter (May 7, 2008)

Hey all!

Shamless plug for our upcoming event next Saturday!!


Saturday, 6 Nov 2010 doors open at 5 P.M., Dinner at 6:30
Where: Rocky Bayou Country Club, 600 Golf Course Drive, Niceville

Tickets are $45 for singles, $80 for couples. Corporate sponsorships are still available!!! 

We have 10 guns to raffle/auction off, and over $17K in merchandise for you to bid on and win! (fishing trips, hog hunt, duck hunts, week free at a condo in destin.....)

If you need more information or if you are interested in tickets, PM me and I'll hook you up! 

Scott


----------

